# African Dwarf Frog



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

View attachment 72175
View attachment 72176
View attachment 72177
View attachment 72178
View attachment 72179
Here's my lastest project. It's a 21/2 gallon planted tank with 2 ADF and Ghost Shrimp. I feed them bloodworms and they'll eat out of my hand. Max size is 11/2".


----------



## metzthgar (Jul 20, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> View attachment 72176
> Here's my lastest project. It's a 21/2 gallon planted tank with 2 ADF and Ghost Shrimp. I feed them bloodworms and they'll eat out of my hand. Max size is 11/2".
> [snapback]1148109[/snapback]​


lol I like picture number 2


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hmmmmm what to add what to add. I think 5 or 6 Caribe would look good in there







Just joking! Nice looking tank!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I threaten to shoot him and he put his hands up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

Those are cute little froggies.









A long time ago, I used to have one in a tank full of small tetras. In order to get food to it, 
I had to twirl tubifex worms and other foods around a toothpick and spoon-feed the frog.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nice lookin frogs


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That second pic is priceless, great shot


----------

